# New to this forum guys .seems legit !



## mikef24 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hoping to learn some more and get some new friends


----------



## Riles (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome Mike


----------



## jas101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community Mike!


----------



## brazey (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## SUPAFREAK76 (Oct 17, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## BadGas (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome to IMF. Its all here..just go get it!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

welcome!


----------

